# Quick and easy snack meals when bulking?



## jcegerton (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm shooting for the 2700-3000 calories a day mark and have planned my diet accordingly.

The snack meals both before and after dinner involve a peanut butter sandwich and some fruit, but was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions that didn't involve a weight gainer shake or additional portions of meat and rice?

I'm looking for something quick and simple, although I have a box of cliff builder bars in my drawer at work if I accidentally forget to bring them with me.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jcegerton said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> *I'm shooting for the 2700-3000 calories a day mark and have planned my diet accordingly.*
> 
> ...


How do you know how many calories you'll need tomorrow, and the day after?

There's no need or point in gaining flab to gain muscle...


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Tuna mayo butty.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

cadburys caramel bar


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Egg mayo salad


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Apple and a glass of milk between meals.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Prodiver said:


> How do you know how many calories you'll need tomorrow, and the day after?
> 
> There's no need or point in gaining flab to gain muscle...


So how do you know how many you will need? I am not being funny by the way, I really would like to know!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Homemade flapjacks using oats, peanut butter, whey protein and some honey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Find a good butcher that does bill tong.

Its around £20/kg but about 80% protein and llluuurrrvvvvely


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

the humble scotch egg


----------

